# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم لينوفو سوفت ويير(Lenovo Software) فــــلاشة Lenovo A1000 T_ Android 4.1.2

## mohamed73

Lenovo A1000 T_ Android 4.1.2           
البرنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الفلاش 
A1000T_AllegroROM_v0.2_12092013 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Lenovo IdeaTab A1000-T *      *A412_01_24_130329_CN*  *MD5:* B2C207F53313ED704591C3A221A4D191 
A1000T_A412_01_24_130329_CN_USER
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

* Lenovo IdeaTab A1000-F    *  *A412_01_23_130822_ROW  MD5: CCA2B53011E1E6D63F6B5516DF5E4C77  
A1000F_A412_01_23_130822_ROW_USER
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Lenovo IdeaTab A1000L-F   * *A412_01_05_130705*  *MD5:* 74FF6E3048BF61CAA241B698F63FC6A5  A1000LF_A412_01_05_130705_USER_DCC 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Lenovo A1000-F-AllegroROM   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
LeWa_A1000F_Beta1    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم أيدك يامدير
++

----------


## hfaidia

اخي كنت ابحث عنه ولم اجده

----------


## merzouk12

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## roho

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## kimo4u20065

متشكرا جدا علي الاضافه في الموقع

----------


## fathi9

[h=2][SIZE=5][COLOR=#FF3399]اريد

----------


## محفوظ

ربي ابارك فيكم

----------


## gfk1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## slimane45

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## rachiddz16

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------

